# American Standard or Trane



## Guest

Hello! My inlaws are looking for an unbiased opinion. They are looking to get a new HVAC system and cannot decide between an American Standard and a Trane. Are there any advantages or disadvantages to either? Which would you choose and why? Is one a better system than the other? I Appreciate all your help!


----------



## mdshunk

You should know that American Standard and Trane are the same company. 

That's the same as asking if you should buy a Ford or a Mercury. Same thing.


----------



## TimNJ

I have an friend that is ex-HVAC and he told me buy one that has copper tubes in it instaed of aluminum tubes. That and a high efficiency.


----------



## Guest

*Ooops....*

I meant American Standard and Carrier! Thanks for your replys.


----------



## HVAC Doc

Installation Installation Installation. The brand name is secondary. Doesn't matter what brand it is, if it isn't sized and installed correctly, its junk.


----------



## 747

American standard. I do believe i was killing time once reading a consumer report magazine and they rated american standard 1 or 2 way up there. But according to my plumber also my hvac man he said it doesn't matter because all the parts on the inside are the same. Meaning only a couple of manufacturers make all the parts for all units. So like hvac doc says it doesn't matter just make sure its the correct size and efficent.


----------



## ContractorSon

mdshunk said:


> You should know that American Standard and Trane are the same company.
> 
> That's the same as asking if you should buy a Ford or a Mercury. Same thing.


 Unless you compare a Mercury Marauder to a Ford Crown Vic....


----------



## Bestheating

I had a customer with a bad board on a Carrier recently. About 16 months old. My local Carrier supplier, said the board only had a one year warranty on it. My Gibsons have 5 years and Frigidaire 8 years. It is worth knowing when something breaks, so get the facts and keep your paperwork. Oh, and yes it is mostly in the installation. Don't shop for a furnace, shop for a furnace man!


----------



## Marty4164

If your a carrier dealer you get 10 years on parts for the good stuff.


----------



## plumb_it_right

*I agree with the HVAC men*

It is how the system is sized and the skill of the trade man.If you get a great unit and a moron HVAC man you are screwed.Find good HVAC mech. and he will find you the best unit to use.And just one more thing if the price is cheaper then other HVAC mech watch out you may get a crap unit and mech. 
Just ask the supply wholesale houses who they think is good in the area. 
Bang that Tin:clap:


----------



## ContractorSon

plumb_it_right said:


> It is how the system is sized and the skill of the trade man.If you get a great unit and a moron HVAC man you are screwed.Find good HVAC mech. and he will find you the best unit to use.And just one more thing if the price is cheaper then other HVAC mech watch out you may get a crap unit and mech.
> Just ask the supply wholesale houses who they think is good in the area.
> Bang that Tin:clap:


www.smarterwayinc.com


----------



## A.D. Const

That would be true in most cases, but I believe trane (American Standard) and Carrier are the two exceptions. They manufacture their own Compressors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A.D. Const said:


> That would be true in most cases, but I believe trane (American Standard) and Carrier are the two exceptions. They manufacture their own Compressors.


Sorry, Carrier uses Copeland, Tecumseh, and Carlisle, which ever one wins the bid. But, yes Trane or Amer. Std. do make their own "climatuff" compressors.


----------



## acefurnacefxr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sorry, Carrier uses Copeland, Tecumseh, and Carlisle, which ever one wins the bid. But, yes Trane or Amer. Std. do make their own "climatuff" compressors.


And they are still junk..............


----------



## West

Listen to DoC he is a very smart man, Frigidaire #2 Skill has to be #1:notworthy 10 years on parts & Compressor :notworthy
10 years Quality Pledge
Frigidaire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

acefurnacefxr said:


> And they are still junk..............


If your saying Trane compressors are junk I think your very wrong, they outlast most others in some pretty poor conditions, I just don't care to much for the condenser coils they match them up with.


----------



## A.D. Const

That's what I meant that each "used its own" not that the two companies share compresors. At least that is the case with Trane(American Standard) and Carrier and eache name they use (Bryant ect....) Each either manufacture or sent to bid with their manufactures. Someone mentioned that Lennox also manufacture their own. (not sure though) Hope this help.

A.D.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lennox uses bristol most often.


----------



## acefurnacefxr

MechanicalDVR said:


> If your saying Trane compressors are junk I think your very wrong, they outlast most others in some pretty poor conditions, I just don't care to much for the condenser coils they match them up with.


There climatuff compressors are junk and so are the spine fin coils...........i worked on trane/amstd for 6 straight years and i am glad i dont no more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well "ACE" I work on Trane units almost daily for about the last 21 years, as well as many other brands. Trane are the ones that I replace the least. Copelands are the ones that get replaced constantly, now I am talking basic recips not scrolls. I take care of a hospital in North Jersey that has been running @420vac on their 480v three phase since it first got hot this year, all their Trane comprs. are running just fine.


----------



## aldematt57

The things that I don't like about Trane/Am. Standard are the aluminum coils and the compressors that are *not* Copeland made.
I would prefer the Carrier to the Trane but they are both fine pieces of equipment.

That noted, if it's not installed and commissioned correctly, neither one will be worth a crap.:no:


----------



## FemaleAstarCO

TRANE!! 
CONSUMERREPORTS.COM check it out


----------



## FemaleAstarCO

Triple evac, filter dryers, nitro tests sub cooling these all need to be done on all units or their compressors will be cooked in a few years. Its not the unit my friend Trane is top of the line its the installers.


----------

